# Which one is the Eprom chip DTG kiosk epson 2200



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

can anyone tell me which one is the eprom chip that needs to be swapped on the DTG kiosk epson 2200 motherboard ???


----------



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

never mind i found it..haha


----------

